# WOODRUP - Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

Just found this old picture of my early 70's WOODRUP track bike.  ( finding some old pics - will post more )


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like you had an extensive collection of older rare track bikes those bikes will fetch a lot on Ebay now a days


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks - had about 120 track bikes total and finding some old pics - figured I would post some.


----------

